# Car Advice



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I am lucky enough to have received an inheritance and am looking to change our car.

I,m not really interested in high performance, but am looking for comfort and quality.

My budget is around Â£25k +/-

only conditions are....

1/ def not an MPV

2/ def not longer than 4.8m as it wouldnt fit into my garage.

Whats good these days?

Thanks Ken


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

A few more criteria might help:-

Are you happy to buy nearly new as opposed to brand new?

You say not interested in performance but are you at all interested in driving i.e. does rear wheel drive atract you more than front wheel drive?

Do you need 4 or 5 full seats, or would a 2 seater or 2 + 2 coupe be big enough?

Petrol or diesel?

Manual or auto?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry its a bit vague, but I have no real interest in cars other than getting around.

FWD or RWD.......no pref

5 seats is fine

petrol or diesel? dont really mind

auto or manual....slight preference for auto

Main thing is comfort and build quality

Ken


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

If you have no real interest in cars then why spend 25k on one? There's plenty out there that will do the job you want for a lot less.If build quality is a concern then look at VW or Honda & avoid French/Italian.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

What he said but more Honda than anything else. The German marques are taking the pee a little with their perceived quality.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

My Brother runs and recomends the BMW318 auto, which I quite like.

My neighbour has a brand new Honda Civic which looks bloody awful but the Accord may be better for me.

Someone also emailed me reckommeng an Audi A4 which is a possibilty.

I am also told by several members that there is no quality french car.

BMW or Audi? or mebbe the Accord???

Ken


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£25k? That wasn't even yours to start with? I would not do anything sensible, after all, it's free money!

I'd buy this and enjoy every minute of it, Â£20 will cover a lot of running costs.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Â£25k? That wasn't even yours to start with? I would not do anything sensible, after all, it's free money!
> 
> I'd buy this and enjoy every minute of it, Â£20 will cover a lot of running costs.


I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## rockpeblar (Mar 19, 2010)

Have a look at a Skoda Octavia 2.0TDi - good value for money.

Had two Skodas before we left UK in '07, great cars.

Currently have an i30 1.6CRDi for running around during the week and a Forester XT for weekends (when I can prise the keys away from the wife!). Both are good cars but the Octavia offers decent amount of room for the money.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Get a decent used VW Golf TDI for about Â£10K - Â£12K and revel in having an extra Â£15k in savings 

Doesn't make sense to spend that kind of money when you're not interested in them


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Â£25K is a lot of money to throw away on a car, Â£25k now will be worth about Â£8k in three years depending on the car. Go take a few cruises, Â£25k will probably do you for the next 8 years, at 2 weeks per year, of seeing some spectacular scenary. Don't blow it on a car.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree , dont waste it all on a car, by yourself a new watch and pass your motor bike test, get a bike and have a bloody good holiday


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Like others have said, if you arent into cars, dont blow it all on one. Unless you buy some classic that appreciates in value, you will loose almost all of it. Buy something you can sell on in the future for more.. a classic watch... shares..anything but a car.

By all means buy a nice car, but buy second hand or ex demo, Â£15k should get you something good like a BMW or Audi that will last a few years.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

As Mark said, it's your money, do what you want.

Personally, I would buy a Lichfield Type 25 Impreza


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a huge range of choice when my car came up for a change. and it realy is hard to decide on whats best with so much choice. I know whats best for me might not be best for you. but after owning my ford mondeo for 2 months and racking up some proper miles I can honestly say its a great motor a great bang per buck.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

spankone said:


> I had a huge range of choice when my car came up for a change. and it realy is hard to decide on whats best with so much choice. I know whats best for me might not be best for you. but after owning my ford mondeo for 2 months and racking up some proper miles I can honestly say its a great motor a great bang per buck.


I used to have a Mondeo and though it was a great car. It handled well, had a great gearbox, and when you hit 3,000rpm it really revved out, also very reliable, never let me down once.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mazda RX8


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the inputs and opinions.

Someone suggested taking the bike test......I passed mine in 1962 and have owned most of the well known makes/models inclung BSA Gold Star/Bonneville/Venom Thruxton and a range of souless jap stuff.

Back to cars, we always buy new and change every 2 years.

I,m leaning more to BMW/Audi or maybe a top-spec Golf.

Thanks all

Ken


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

The Honda Accord gets my vote.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

after living with a new golf for 3 years I wouldn't bother disapointing customer service in more than one vw dealership not a solid as ya think. and way over priced... bmw on the other hand a++++ my dad loves them to bits.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

spankone said:


> BMW on the other hand a++++ my dad loves them to bits.


I had my lessons and sat my driving test in 320i convertible 

Lovely car :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

YOu may be overlooking a very able car, which is very affordable and tops reliablity charts.

Running costs are cheap, and you'll get a lot of change from Â£25k

I've just took mine to Cornwall (5hrs) with pregnant 710 and 2 year old and all their kit - everyone got out comfortably with no aches (and i have sciatica!).

In 40k miles i have just had the front pads changed - other than that nothing (and i mean nothing at all) has gone wrong or fallen off (you've just guessed it isn't my old Lotus or anything French). Dealers have been spot on too, not that i see them much.

The car? A 1.6 TD Ford Focus. Completely lacks any badge appeal, but if you are not interested in this then well worth a look. If you haven't been in a modern ford then take ten minutes to find your nearest dealership. Easily as well built as a golf nowdays.

The bonus is thatthe car drives really well - if you do want to push it it is actually fun.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

what he said I will add that the interior although desgned well has that cheaper plastic feel to it compard to the so called premum brands but dont let that put you off. :lookaround:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> YOu may be overlooking a very able car, which is very affordable and tops reliablity charts.
> 
> Running costs are cheap, and you'll get a lot of change from Â£25k
> 
> ...





spankone said:


> what he said I will add that the interior although desgned well has that cheaper plastic feel to it compard to the so called premum brands but dont let that put you off. :lookaround:


I hope you dont mind me saying that :friends:


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Look at something like a BMW Alpina D3 around Â£15K/Â£18K.

Diesel economy, superb quality and luxury and yet still intoxicating performance.....and they don't look half bad either. They (and all Alpina's) can be serviced at any BMW dealer (or specialist) for regular 3 series money as well. These cars are hand finished at Alpina's plant after they role off the main BMW production line (they used to be hand built from a bare shell and engine block until about 2001/2002ish).

I'm a recent convert having just got a 5 series B10 variant (too big for your garage probably) but having had numerous BMW's before, the leap in quality and performance over a 'standard' version is huge, and whilst there is a modest premium for this, they hold their money exceptionally well also.

They also qualify for the "low volume manufacturer" loop hole in car tax (all Alpina's do), so regardless of emisssions etc. you should pay the lowest band available.

Good Luck with your choice.

Rgds,

David.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

spankone said:


> after living with a new golf for 3 years I wouldn't bother disapointing customer service in more than one vw dealership not a solid as ya think. and way over priced...


I can agree with this. My employer has forced one upon me. Pile of plop. Needed to be recovered twice before it had made 6000 miles.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The Canon Man said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > after living with a new golf for 3 years I wouldn't bother disapointing customer service in more than one vw dealership not a solid as ya think. and way over priced...
> ...


Has anyone noticed that VW don't use the advertising slogan "If only everything in life was as reliable as a VW" anymore? It set the bar too high


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Having just run around all weekend in my bother in laws fairly new diesel Honda Accord I was impressed. Plenty room for five adults and a really smooth quiet ride, nice car if a bit boring though 

No disrespect to Beemer owners but my boss had an Alpina 5 series a few years back, nice car but it shed money like you wouldn't believe, it would have been cheaper to burn fifty quid notes at least he wouldn't have lost so much.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Regal325 said:


> I am lucky enough to have received an inheritance and am looking to change our car.
> 
> I,m not really interested in high performance, but am looking for comfort and quality.
> 
> ...


Ken,

I have a modern clasic - a Jaguar XJ6 and it fits your requirements exactly. Mine is a 1996 model which cost me Â£3k 4 years ago. It purrs and runs and runs.

With the Â£22k left you can buy a bigger garage, some petrol and a nice watch.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

BMW 5 Series.

You can get a very decent spec 2-3 year old with 20k on it for ~25k.

I used to change cars 2 or 3 times a year until I got a 530i 4 years ago....

Might be a squeeze for the garage at 4.844m, but a tennis ball dangling on a string touching the windscreen will allow you to get it REALLY tight without bumping.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I' ve worked in the motor trade all my working life and to be honest, you just can't beat Japanese cars. Honda being the best of the bunch but followed closely by Lexus and Toyota.

Alternatively, if you fancy something with a bit of badge appeal, why not consider an older shape BMW 5 series. Superb, comfortable cars which in my opinion are streets ahead of the newer ones. Better still, you could buy the best one in the country and still walk away with change of 15 grand.

That would leave you enough for a decent holiday and a suberb watch.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Spend Â£10k on a used subaru impreza estate, last model before body style change.

Cant beat the quality or reliability. Good resale.

Then spend Â£15k on a boat


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I picked this BMW 320D Touring for 15K a few months ago. This is my first experience of BMW and all signs are A.O.K. to date...

...no problems with being let out at junctions and I'm extra conscious of being courteous and using my indicators 

If I had your budget it would be an *M3* for me NO Question.

Have fun deciding... :yes:


----------



## phil hill (Jul 8, 2010)

My wife just bought an ex demo Audi A4 2.0tdi for that price - cracking car


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like my cracking car with a cracking woman


----------

